
Get Started with OpenFaaS and KinD (Kubernetes in Docker) - alexellisuk
https://blog.alexellis.io/get-started-with-openfaas-and-kind/?cache=0
======
alexellisuk
This was flagged when given with Show HN, so posting without the Show HN flag.
If you have an issue with the blog post a comment may be more constructive and
helpful.

